
UPMC doctor sees too much focus on rising cases too little on declining severity - mrfusion
https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/06/upmc-doctor-sees-too-much-focus-on-rising-covid-19-cases-too-little-on-declining-severity-and-hospitalizations.html
======
sp332
Declining severity is good, but it's not that important. Case count has the
potential to increase geometrically if we're not careful. If the case count is
doubling, say, every week, then a huge 75% decline in severity only buys us
two weeks.

~~~
lbeltrame
> Declining severity is good, but it's not that important.

It is IMO, because the mere fact of being infected is a necessary, but not
sufficient condition to cause problems. What matters is being infected and
needing hospitalization (which as far as I can see not clear cut and heavily
dependent on the place of spread).

